
SpaceX says Falcon 9 rocket test fire is a success - rglovejoy
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100314/sc_nm/us_space_business
======
jacquesm
I can't wait until they launch that thing for real. That's going to be a major
milestone in private space access.

~~~
curtis
I can't wait either, but I don't think the first launch is really a major
milestone for private space access -- Atlas V and Delta IV both have multiple
successful launches already.

The real milestone comes if and when Falcon 9 successfully carries people into
orbit.

~~~
physcab
At 100% mission success, and for less than half a billion dollars...

